# Elevated Hemocysteine levels



## NaliniAAPC (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
How would you code Elevated homocysteine levels icd 9?

Thanks,
Nalini CPC


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 12, 2011)

naliniaapc said:


> hi,
> how would you code elevated homocysteine levels icd 9?
> 
> Thanks,
> nalini cpc



270.4


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks Brandi...

Nalini CPC


----------

